# Cabelas



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if they do any 10-20% off coupons or just sales? Been looking around and don't see any.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 24, 2013)

They run a lot of regular sales.  Right now there is an anniversary sale going on.  They also run some deals for their cardholders.  Is there anything that catches your eye?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2013)

Was looking at some of their hiking boots for the winter and kept an eye on them all summer and they never went on sale.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 24, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Was looking at some of their hiking boots for the winter and kept an eye on them all summer and they never went on sale.




That's interesting.

EMS doesn't carry them?  I ask because it seems that EMS runs a TON of sales...even I am still getting mailings from them two years later.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> EMS doesn't carry them?  I ask because it seems that EMS runs a TON of sales...even I am still getting mailings from them two years later.


Isn't that how it always is, what you want is never on sale! And I refuse to pay full price ($200+) on a pair of boots that have Cabelas name on them!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 24, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Isn't that how it always is, what you want is never on sale! And I refuse to pay full price ($200+) on a pair of boots that have Cabelas name on them!



Oh...are these the primo ones that they have made in Italy or Germany by Meindl?

And I just looked online at their site and most of their boots are on sale.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Oh...are these the primo ones that they have made in Italy or Germany by Meindl?
> 
> And I just looked online at their site and most of their boots are on sale.


Correct, the Meindl's. Been having a hard time finding a good fitting hiking boot. Tried Lowa, Asolo and end up with blisters or toe bang. Guy at Rei I think has given up!

 I seem to do better with 3/4 height boots and am looking for something on the lighter side. These seem to fit awesome in the store, would like to give them a try if not I will stick with trail runners.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 24, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Correct, the Meindl's. Been having a hard time finding a good fitting hiking boot. Tried Lowa, Asolo and end up with blisters or toe bang. Guy at Rei I think has given up!
> 
> I seem to do better with 3/4 height boots and am looking for something on the lighter side. These seem to fit awesome in the store, would like to give them a try if not I will stick with trail runners.



I'm not seeing those models online for some reason :blink:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm not seeing those models online for some reason :blink:



Those I got from REI.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 24, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Those I got from REI.



No, I meant the Meindl's.  I don't see the Meindls listed @ Cabelas....at least not on sale...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> No, I meant the Meindl's.  I don't see the Meindls listed @ Cabelas....at least not on sale...



Exactly, I haven't seen them on sale at all and thats why I am asking if anyone has ever seen Cabelas give out a coupon or online code.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 26, 2013)

Scratch that idea, went and tried them on last night and they seem to be made for a wider foot.

I did order a pair of Zamberlans off EMS web site to try out, probably more boot than I need but seemed to be a pretty good deal. Reg $250 on sale for $175 and then another $35 off with coupon code "september" brought it down to $140 for a pair of Italian made boots. It'll only be a good deal if they fit good though!


----------

